# No access to Hotmail when passing through Squid



## cryptdir (May 10, 2013)

I have a big problem with hotmail.com. Does anyone know what address I should use for free access? As liberated but the site shows that it is loading but will not open.


----------



## kpa (May 10, 2013)

Does this have anything to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 10, 2013)

If this is a transparent proxy, you can't intercept HTTPS. You'll have to except HTTPS traffic (as in: let it go through).


----------



## cryptdir (May 10, 2013)

*o do not use transparent proxy*

I do not use a transparent proxy. I created an ACL to release Hotmail but unfortunately it does not open. It shows that it updownloaded the site but it is a white screen.


----------



## bkouhi (May 10, 2013)

Please show your squid.conf. I guess your refresh patterns are incorrect.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2013)

Isn't Hotmail an ex-parrot?


----------

